

Major Facebook Login Breach – Allows Access to 3rd Party Accounts Like Uber - utkarsh42
http://inc42.com/buzz/facebook-login-breached/

======
utkarsh42
Whenever you choose the “Login Through Facebook” option on any website or
mobile app, you expose every other account where you ‘logged in through
Facebook’ including Uber, Snapdeal, Zomato and Foodpanda among the rest.

